# Windows 2003 Server & OSX 10.39



## rboklewski (Mar 24, 2006)

Well ive tried everywhere, so i guess ill try here.  We currently have a Windows NT print server supporting our macintosh osx and windows xp clients.  There are no issues with this print server whatsoever.  However, im testing printing through another server, but it is windows server 2003.  I installed the printer using tcp/ip and turned on the mac printing services.  I can see the printer in the appletalk window on my mac osx client and i go to install it and choose the same ppd file as i would if i were installing a printer from the current windows NT print server (I don't know if that is right, or if there is another ppd i should be using)  But when i go to print from any website or QuarkXpress i get an error page.


%%[Error: syntax; OffendingCommand:-nostringval--]%%
%%[Flushing: rest of the job (to end of file)will be ignored]%%

When i go back to install the same printer from the NT server using the same ppd, it works perfectly.  Can i not use 2003 server for printing with OSX? Or am i doing something wrong with appletalk on the 2003 server.  Please Help!!


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 24, 2006)

Have you tried adding the printer on the OS X 10.3.9 Mac using Windows Sharing?  As of 10.2, OS X has supported SMB and accessing Windows file and printer shares.  You don't need the AppleTalk option unless you need it for some older Macs that are still running anything under 10.2.


----------



## rboklewski (Mar 28, 2006)

Thats right, i used windows print sharing and it works flawlessly....The only thing is that if you are using quark xpress you need to go to file-->print---->options and change data to ASCII from either clean 8 bit or binary.  For some reason windows won't handle the data if being transferred from binary. Im not sure if it works with clean 8bit, but it does for sure work with ASCII


----------



## mglasson (Apr 2, 2006)

I had the same problem, to fix this install unix print services on your 2003 box, make sure the shared printer name has no spaces in it and then setup IP printing on your osx machines pointing to the IP of your 2003 box using the shared name as the que


----------

